# hey people



## Sportsking831 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok so i hate this shit so much haha. I dont even know what im struggling with either derealization or depersonalization or just retarded haha. Well Ive had lyme disease for about a month but had it prior about 2 years ago. I caught it in the early stage and got my antibiotcs. I took them until i started to feel better unfortunatley. Which was very dumb. But luckily enough i felt better for 2 years until a month before i was diagnosed with lyme again. I was stupid and decided to smoke weed with my friend. We did a fairly good amount which cause me to freak out and panic. I woke up and felt fine but every now and then id feel like i was high again or very tired. So now im on doxycycline for 42 days for the lyme. So my real question is what do i have? and what is it from. Is it from one night of weed or lyme because if its from the lyme i would be in better shape i believe because once the 42 days are off i should be symptom free from the lyme and be back to normal again. I have researched hours and hours on this disorder and have come to see that people from both sides have experienced the same side. I might have a late stage of lyme that is causing all this or just one night of being very stoned. Prior to the smoking i smoked once previous so Thats causing me to lean towards the lyme side. So also wanted to ask what vitamins or crap i can take to calm down these symptoms and not feel like life is a dream or not reality. I just miss being my 15 year old self and miss playing sports like I did a month or 2 ago until this shit hit me.

Thanks guys-- sry i had to vent a little haha,


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Sportsking831 said:


> So also wanted to ask what vitamins or crap i can take to calm down these symptoms and not feel like life is a dream or not reality.


http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/18746-read-this-if-you-want-to-recover/


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Also your questions about lyme or smoking pot being the cause? I'm thinking it could be both. But really that is a question you should ask your Dr.


----------



## Sportsking831 (Jul 22, 2010)

but i dont think it could be pot because i smoked it twice in my life.. and lyme ive had 4 times before..


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

I smoked pot for 2 years, every day, 3-4 times a day, until one day it triggered the DP. I think at the very least if you smoke pot again it could make your unreal feelings much worse. Some people though say smoking has helped them. But most of the time it only makes DP worse.


----------



## Sportsking831 (Jul 22, 2010)

so in your opinion.. what do u think it could be from most likely... pot twice or lyme 4 times... it just pushes me for the lyme side because i had it previously and never took all the medicine.. still like half a bottle left


----------



## Sportsking831 (Jul 22, 2010)

Sportsking831 said:


> so in your opinion.. what do u think it could be from most likely... pot twice or lyme 4 times... it just pushes me for the lyme side because i had it previously and never took all the medicine.. still like half a bottle left


also i didnt feel the dp after the pot.. i felt it like a month or two after which was right about when i got the lyme.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Sportsking831 said:


> so in your opinion.. what do u think it could be from most likely... pot twice or lyme 4 times... it just pushes me for the lyme side because i had it previously and never took all the medicine.. still like half a bottle left


I think it's lyme primarily, but pot could be a secondary cause.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Sportsking831 said:


> also i didnt feel the dp after the pot.. i felt it like a month or two after which was right about when i got the lyme.


oh... well then it's probably not the pot. But just in case, to be safe, you should probably avoid pot like it's the grim reaper.


----------



## Sportsking831 (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks man i really appreciate it.. so what do i do while i have this crappy feeling... what vitamins work for you? and what is your advice when your feeling like shit this is a dream or your just feeling nervous/anxious?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Sportsking831 said:


> thanks man i really appreciate it.. so what do i do while i have this crappy feeling... what vitamins work for you? and what is your advice when your feeling like shit this is a dream or your just feeling nervous/anxious?


No problem, welcome to the forum BTW

I don't take any vitamins. I'm taking meds right now called Perphenazine & Benztropine. What has really helped me cope with DP is being Sober for 4 years. And what has helped too is drinking lots of water. I can't emphasize how important water is. It's just obvious but we seem to forget, and drink soda or whatever. But we literally are what we eat/drink. Drinking only (mostly) water, clean water, has grounded me and made me feel much more comfortable in my own skin. I'd even go as far to say that I get a Natural Buzz if I drink enough water.

I linked you to Tommygunz post about supplements to take. He's done quite a marvelous job researching and pioneering into supplements that benefit us sufferers. There really isn't much more we can say or do to help you out of DP/DR. Just take it one day at a time, keep your head up, and keep on fighting for your life. Don't let DP take over your life...

Here's the link again: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/18746-read-this-if-you-want-to-recover/


----------



## Sportsking831 (Jul 22, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> No problem, welcome to the forum BTW
> 
> I don't take any vitamins. I'm taking meds right now called Perphenazine & Benztropine. What has really helped me cope with DP is being Sober for 4 years. And what has helped too is drinking lots of water. I can't emphasize how important water is. It's just obvious but we seem to forget, and drink soda or whatever. But we literally are what we eat/drink. Drinking only (mostly) water, clean water, has grounded me and made me feel much more comfortable in my own skin. I'd even go as far to say that I get a Natural Buzz if I drink enough water.
> 
> ...


are you back to normal yet?


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

you had a panic attack after smoking pot right? You panicked. Thats a big thing regardless of how much you smoked and how many times. I don't want to scare ya or nothing but people have predispositions and either or both could cause it. Hell the fear of dying from lyme itself alone. whatever. Like its been said, you need to talk a lot with your doctor. Your doctor tells you all this and that about lyme and how it should make all this go away, then great - You'll know, because if it doesn't go away and you don't have the lyme anymore, then you probably have DP/DR and just like me your gonna have a hard time figuring out exactly what caused it. Me, personally, I kind of sum up all the crap that happened the Week that it triggered for me into one big "perfect storm of DP inducing shit".

I gotta bet that over time with more research your going to "blame" the weed smoking more than anything. This is because there is story after story after story. So many of the stories are pretty damn similar except for a couple of little things.

The good news is your not alone and theres pot induced kids all over this site and youtube and whatever

The bad news. This damn site keeps getting hit with more and more 13-18 year old kids with this fucked up illness. *shakes fist*

Talk to your doctor and give it some time. Don't worry about it. Lyme can do this crap to people and its curable. No more weed. No more drugs. Stay healthy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Sportsking831 said:


> are you back to normal yet?


Not yet, no. Tommygunz is though! And there are others on this forum that are and have stuck around for our benefit!

I've realized that DP is what many say a "Protective Mechanism". That has helped me understand it a lot more. And I have had this for 7 years now, but I thought I was alone for 6 years, and I didn't know what I was going through. Since last year when I found this forum and learned I wasn't alone and that it's even called Depersonalization, I've come to peace with it. It doesn't bother me very much anymore, but it's still there.


----------



## Sportsking831 (Jul 22, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> you had a panic attack after smoking pot right? You panicked. Thats a big thing regardless of how much you smoked and how many times. I don't want to scare ya or nothing but people have predispositions and either or both could cause it. Hell the fear of dying from lyme itself alone. whatever. Like its been said, you need to talk a lot with your doctor. Your doctor tells you all this and that about lyme and how it should make all this go away, then great - You'll know, because if it doesn't go away and you don't have the lyme anymore, then you probably have DP/DR and just like me your gonna have a hard time figuring out exactly what caused it. Me, personally, I kind of sum up all the crap that happened the Week that it triggered for me into one big "perfect storm of DP inducing shit".
> 
> I gotta bet that over time with more research your going to "blame" the weed smoking more than anything. This is because there is story after story after story. So many of the stories are pretty damn similar except for a couple of little things.
> 
> ...


dude u cant die from lyme disease unless like you dont take care of it for ten years hahaha... trust me u cant.. u can get rly sick but nothing like tht,.... and im happy to say tht for the first time in a month i felt absoultely normal today... no dp... just must have been overthinking or just nervous. it also helps to keep ur mind off of it,,, i just got back from golf... played well and felt normal... must be the lyme medicine working..


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Sportsking831 said:


> dude u cant die from lyme disease unless like you dont take care of it for ten years hahaha... trust me u cant.. u can get rly sick but nothing like tht,.... and im happy to say tht for the first time in a month i felt absoultely normal today... no dp... just must have been overthinking or just nervous. it also helps to keep ur mind off of it,,, i just got back from golf... played well and felt normal... must be the lyme medicine working..


Right on man thats good news. Oh about the lyme thing. I just mean fear in general... If you don't worry about it and know then cool. Basically stress can cause DP/DR.


----------

